# Regras para posts

## MetalGod

Este subforum é unica e exclusivamente para threads sobre documentação, traduções e dicas.

Pretende-se que toda a comunidade de lingua Portuguesa faça a sua contribuição! Este forum está aberto a todos os utilizadores até mesmo os que não usam Gentoo como a sua distro de eleição.

Então vamos começar a trabalhar   :Wink: 

Pequenas regras:

- Tenham atenção ao Português (exemplo do uso de calões e erros).

- Sejam breves e objectivos.

- Quando fizeres posts com código tenham atenção e testem previamente para não existirem utilizadores com problemas.

- Podem colocar ebuilds de pacotes novos e de versões cvs mas verifiquem sempre que não há nenhum pacote em https://bugs.gentoo.org com bug dirigido a maintainer-wanted@gentoo.org. Caso não exista adicionem o vosso ebuild também.

- Divirtam-se e ajudem toda a comunidade open source.

----------

